# Weird or relatable?



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably I am asking the wrong group of people to answer this, but sometimes I feel like I spend an unhealthy amount of time thinking of ways to get meat for my dogs, and racking my brain trying to think of people and places that I can contact who might be able to give me things. LOL. Is it weird to constantly be spreading the word that your dogs can eat any carcasses that might be available? And I am always telling people to save me any raw meat, bones, or organs that they might have, especially now since it is hunting season. I post things on Facebook, Craig’s List, at my work, send emails and texts to people….. If I spent as much time doing other things as I did networking around for food for my dogs….well my freezers probably would not be as full as they currently are. Can anyone else relate? I just feel like the thought of “how can I get more food for my dogs” is always in the back of my mind…..


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I physically can't fit anything else in my freezer, but I'm still thinking of how and where to get meat lol I just emailed a small family slaughter house to see if I could go through the scrap barrels once I have some space!  Once my two cats are switched over then I'll be able to make a nice dent in it all. Going from feeding 5oz of meat a day to 1 lb a day should help!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I went grocery shopping over the weekend for the humans, came home and realized I just barely had enough freezer space to fit the people food that I bought. But I just now posted a CL ad and arranged to meet a friend to pick up some goose meat. Sigh.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't be worse than a bargain shopper. :smile:

And yes you are definitely asking the wrong people! :tongue:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't gotten into "that" level yet (I think), like my family knows I will take meat and they seem to spread the word more than I do, we now hunt actually for the pets so I guess that's a bit weird, I am willing to email people and ask around for better suppliers, seems like it really does help to get the word out. I'm curious what reaction most people get to begging for random meats, people up here don't really grasp the idea, if I ask for excess/unwanted meat for my dogs they think I have sled dogs. Like it's ok for huskies to eat meat but not regular pets lol, but most are like sure, take it, they don't care. Our beef processor called today and I asked him to save the liver/heart/fat for my dogs and he just goes "we have lots of scraps". Ok, so should I bring a bucket or what lol? I have enough sources for meat I think, just finding the cheapest and making sure I have space for it is my goal.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Probably I am asking the wrong group of people to answer this, but sometimes I feel like I spend an unhealthy amount of time thinking of ways to get meat for my dogs, and racking my brain trying to think of people and places that I can contact who might be able to give me things. LOL. Is it weird to constantly be spreading the word that your dogs can eat any carcasses that might be available? And I am always telling people to save me any raw meat, bones, or organs that they might have, especially now since it is hunting season. I post things on Facebook, Craig’s List, at my work, send emails and texts to people….. If I spent as much time doing other things as I did networking around for food for my dogs….well my freezers probably would not be as full as they currently are. Can anyone else relate? I just feel like the thought of “how can I get more food for my dogs” is always in the back of my mind…..



Not weird. Just a normal, advanced stage raw feeder! I'm affected too, and there's no cure. I guess we just have to live with it. :wink:


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

you have 3 large dogs to feed so I think it's worth the time you put in.

i really wish i had more time to spend searching for meat. I've been so overwhelmed at work lately I don't have any free time. I really need to work on geting some game meat and more obscure organs


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it is both weird AND relatable! I feed about 4 lbs per week but am always thinking of new sources to get free/cheap meat. I am getting a big freezer to go with the small one I bought in February and all to feed 2 dogs that don't weigh 20 lbs between them! I am well on the road to becoming a meat hoarder!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Totally asking the wrong people, LOL! I've gotten over 50lbs of meat from someone on CL, if they're just giving it away, someone might as well make a use of it so it doesn't go to waste. I'm picking up some raccoon meat in a few days and am extremely excited!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am ALWAYS on the hunt for good finds and better deals than I get. Our raw feeding tab each month is pretty high (but worth it!) so I'm borderline obsessed with "the hunt" for good deals. 
My family just thinks I'm completely and entirely nuts.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha really asking the wrong people  

It's definitely works if you put the time in, we don't get people giving away free stuff on anything like craigslist over here  but asking around has got me a supplier of wild rabbits for £1 a large whole rabbit


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Absolutely relatable! It makes me feel better about myself 

Im on CL, freecycle, my work online classifieds, FB, etc. kinda sad I haven't gotten any FB hits.

I've even been looking for another freezer...


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

shellbell said:


> Probably I am asking the wrong group of people to answer this, but sometimes I feel like I spend an unhealthy amount of time thinking of ways to get meat for my dogs, and racking my brain trying to think of people and places that I can contact who might be able to give me things. LOL. Is it weird to constantly be spreading the word that your dogs can eat any carcasses that might be available? And I am always telling people to save me any raw meat, bones, or organs that they might have, especially now since it is hunting season. I post things on Facebook, Craig’s List, at my work, send emails and texts to people….. If I spent as much time doing other things as I did networking around for food for my dogs….well my freezers probably would not be as full as they currently are. Can anyone else relate? I just feel like the thought of “how can I get more food for my dogs” is always in the back of my mind…..


 Ditto.........


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am actually planning to contact some taxidernist to see what they do with deer brains and eyes. I am still wokring on how to actually ask about this in a way that doesn't make me sound totally crazy!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats an awkward moment for me too. LOL!. I just always start off like "I was just wondering what you do with any leftover scraps of meat, because my dogs are on a natural diet of raw meat bones and organs because of so many allergies from kibble." So far, nobody has had a weird reaction. In fact, they usually say they have had some other people ask the same thing.


----------

